# [amsn] il est ENORME ément grand  !!!

## loopx

Ben voilà, j'ai emerger la dernière version, et la, il y a un problème (comme l'ancien, je sais pas, il fonctionnait bien avant).

Tout le programme est ENORME à l'écran, je ne sais que faire ....

C'est un peu comme un zoom du programme, mais on peu pas dézoomer

----------

## billiob

Salut. Pourrais-tu faire un screenshot stp. Quelle est ta version de tk ?

Si c'est la liste de contacts, tu peux redimensionner la fenêtre, au prochain démarrage, la taille devrait être correcte.

Si c'est la fenêtre de conversations, tu peux spécifier la taille dans Outils->Préférences->Avancé->Apparence.

----------

## yesi

le titre est vraiment "accrocheur" ... :Smile: 

----------

## Asher256

 *yesi wrote:*   

> le titre est vraiment "accrocheur" ...

 

En effet! En lisant le titre, j'ai cru que la dernière version d'amsn déchirait tellement ses fonctions sont devenus ENORMES!  :Smile: 

----------

## mardi_soir

pareil 

bouhhhh  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Asher256 wrote:*   

>  *yesi wrote:*   le titre est vraiment "accrocheur" ... 
> 
> En effet! En lisant le titre, j'ai cru que la dernière version d'amsn déchirait tellement ses fonctions sont devenus ENORMES! 

 

Pareil ici!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben je viens de l'emerger et pas de souçis de mon coté, j'ai pas eu le temps de tout voir voir mais il a l'air sympa !!!

----------

## TTK

Salut

Me suis fait "avoir" par le titre aussi. Comme bcp de gens je cherche un outil pour faire de la videoconf avec une personne sous msn ... Ca marche bien amsn ? Ca suffit pour causer un peu et voir pousser les gamins du reste de la famille ??

Tshaw

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Asher256 wrote:*    *yesi wrote:*   le titre est vraiment "accrocheur" ... 
> 
> En effet! En lisant le titre, j'ai cru que la dernière version d'amsn déchirait tellement ses fonctions sont devenus ENORMES!  
> 
> Pareil ici!!  

 

++

----------

## ltememe

kopete, dans kde 3.5 marche très bien pour la vidéo, faut que vous alliez voir  :Wink: 

Je l'ai sous la suse, mais pas encore testé sous ma p'tite gentoo ... :p

----------

## blasserre

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Ca marche bien amsn ? Ca suffit pour causer un peu et voir pousser les gamins du reste de la famille ??

 

c'est pas mal   :Cool: 

j'ai pu tester 20min en video, impossible d'initialiser la session video, mais quand c'est le mec d'en face qui le fait ça marche nickel. bon après j'ai pas testé beaucoup plus, ma webcam a rendu l'âme...

----------

## loopx

C'est quoi le tk ???

Quand je lance amsn, il démarre nikel, mais c'est juste qu'il à vraiment "grossis" depuis que je l'utilisais. C'est mon ordi qui à un problème, en fait, c'est comme si il avait une loupe sur amsn, il est énorme  :Neutral: 

Je sais pas ou regarder ... en plus, j'arrive meme plus à l'emerger ....

----------

## Asher256

 *loopx wrote:*   

> C'est quoi le tk ???

 

Tk (tool kit) est une boite à outils pour construire des interfaces graphiques. Elle est utilisée par le langage de programmation Tcl (tool command langage).

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quand je lance amsn, il démarre nikel, mais c'est juste qu'il à vraiment "grossis" depuis que je l'utilisais. C'est mon ordi qui à un problème, en fait, c'est comme si il avait une loupe sur amsn, il est énorme 
> 
> Je sais pas ou regarder ... en plus, j'arrive meme plus à l'emerger ....
> ...

 

Voilà quelques idées:

* Peu être que cela vient de la config  d'X.org? C'est pareil dans les autres programmes?

* Essaye de supprimer $HOME/.amsn pour voir si ça vient de ta config amsn

* Tu as quoi comme version amsn? Essaye la version cvs (que tu peux trouver dans le site officiel)

* Essaye de voir dans Outils->Préférences s'il y a une option relative à la taille des polices ou de la fenêtre

----------

## loopx

Oki, c'est résolu, c'était dans l'onglet apparance, la police était à 11, je l'ai mise en 6, mais c'est pas normal je pense....

----------

## KlemZ

nan, c est pas normal, je suis à 11 et il a la taille habituelle

----------

## Asher256

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Oki, c'est résolu, c'était dans l'onglet apparance, la police était à 11, je l'ai mise en 6, mais c'est pas normal je pense....

 

Cela ne viendrait pas de ta config x.org ? Taille du moniteur incorrecte dans la configuration par exemple ?

----------

## loopx

 *Asher256 wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Oki, c'est résolu, c'était dans l'onglet apparance, la police était à 11, je l'ai mise en 6, mais c'est pas normal je pense.... 
> 
> Cela ne viendrait pas de ta config x.org ? Taille du moniteur incorrecte dans la configuration par exemple ?

 

Je suis en dual screen avec une ATI, avant, no problem, puis je sais pas pourquoi, amsn à foiré. Mais tout le reste fonctionne très bien, juste amsn. D'ailleur, tantot, quand j'eu redémarrer mon pc, il s'ai mis en tout petit, alors j'ai remis la police en 11. Je redémarre et hop, il est énorme, alors je mets la police à 7....

Je me demande ce qu'il va me faire au prochain redémarrage ...

----------

## loopx

Super, ca à fonctionné  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Merci, maintenant, j'utilise amarok avec mysql   :Laughing: , deluxe   :Razz: 

EDIT: oops, trompé de sujet, jvais faire un copier/coller..

----------

## loopx

 *Asher256 wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Oki, c'est résolu, c'était dans l'onglet apparance, la police était à 11, je l'ai mise en 6, mais c'est pas normal je pense.... 
> 
> Cela ne viendrait pas de ta config x.org ? Taille du moniteur incorrecte dans la configuration par exemple ?

 

J'ai toujours le problème... En fait, je suis avec une ATI de mer**, ce qui me permet de profiter de tout les bugs disponible.

J'ai configurer mon xorg.conf en dual screen. Enfin, je suppose que c'est le xorg.conf, j'ai jamais fais qu'un fglrxconfig puis un ajout d'autres résolutions pour mon X. Ensuite, avec l'utilitaire de ati (en mode graphique), je configure le dual screen et je relance le X.

Ma config est donc en dual screen, et si je démarre avec 1 seul écran, je suis en mono screen, si le 2ème est branché, je suis en dual screen.

En monoscreen, pas de problème niveau taille (police=11=bonne), par contre, en dualscreen (qui fonctionne pourtant très bien), je dois mettre la police à 6, sinon c'est enorme  :Sad: 

----------

